# Artificial Carbonation



## JohnT (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a easy procedure for artificial carbonation? 

I know that this is a beer making thread, but it seems the best place to ask for advise. 

I am attempting to make root beer and would like to try to artificially carbonate it. 

I have the soda in a 5 gallon corny keg. 

I have been told that the way to do this is to put the soda under co2 pressure and keep the soda cold. After a week or so, It should be carbonated.

Questions: 
1) is this true?
2) if so how high should the pressure be? 
3) how long should this take?
4) and further recomendations?


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Does anyone have a easy procedure for artificial carbonation?
> 
> I know that this is a beer making thread, but it seems the best place to ask for advise.
> 
> ...




YES it's TRUE
Put it in the fridge for 24 hours 1st. 
At 40* 17PSI for a few days serve @ 10psi
Quicker version is cool the keg for 24 hours. Add 45# of CO2, Remove CO2 line .. SHAKE the keg a few times, Repeat 3-4X.
Reduce pressure and adjust to 10# for serving. You want at least 3 volumes of CO2.
Google Beer carbonation tables.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2010)

Agree with above post.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 6, 2010)

I have not done much for soda, but root beer is probably better carb'd with 30psi at 40F. Soda pop's CO2 volumes are higher than beer. But its all according to your taste. the problem with 30psi is you'd need 20 feet of tap line to balance the pressure, or you'd fill mugs of flat, foamy rootbeer in 3 seconds lol


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 6, 2010)

This is so cool. I made root beer last year but it wasn't what I thought it would be. I guess I should of asked and learn. Thanks!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 7, 2010)

Malkore said:


> I have not done much for soda, but root beer is probably better carb'd with 30psi at 40F. Soda pop's CO2 volumes are higher than beer. But its all according to your taste. the problem with 30psi is you'd need 20 feet of tap line to balance the pressure, or you'd fill mugs of flat, foamy rootbeer in 3 seconds lol



This is the problem That I currently have.... 
I depressurize the keg to about 11psi. The soda comes out as pure foam. When the foam subsides, the root beer os only slightly cabonated (flat).

Are you saying that I should put about 20 feet of tap line to cure this problem? Is there any other solution that might work?


----------



## Malkore (Jun 7, 2010)

JohnT said:


> This is the problem That I currently have....
> I depressurize the keg to about 11psi. The soda comes out as pure foam. When the foam subsides, the root beer os only slightly cabonated (flat).
> 
> Are you saying that I should put about 20 feet of tap line to cure this problem? Is there any other solution that might work?



probably more than 20 feet, but that's what I was quoted.
Its ALL about putting the right amount of resistance in the line to throttle back the psi at the right rate.

Another option though is to just put more resistance inside the dip tube. You can buy an Epoxy mixing nozzle 'stick' or two and put those in the dip tube. 
You can buy em at http://www.mcmaster.com/#mixing-nozzles/=7fj36q this site, looking for part number 74695A12 They're like a buck a piece and you'll probably need 3 to slow down rootbeer level pressures or highly carb'd beers.

Basically you cut open one side and pull out the innards, which is just a spiral shaped plastic stick. Remove the out-post and then drop this inside and re-install the out-post.

I've seen a corny keg with a 6 inch beer line with a picnic tap on the end dispense perfectly using this trick, at 14psi. 
Good luck!


----------

